# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Akregator für ZDF Mediathek ohne Flash

## roadracer

Hallo,
ich möchte hier mal einen Workaround vorstellen, mit dem man automatisch aus Akregator heraus mit Firefox auf die ZDF Mediathek ohne Flash zugreifen kann. 
Grund: Ich habe den RSS-Feed von den ZDF heute-Nachrichten abonniert. Dort finden sich aber häufig Links auf die ZDF Mediathek, die ich auch gerne nutzen möchte. Nur leider funktioniert das mit dem Akregator eigenem Browser nicht und Firefox stürzt wegen Flash immer ab. 
Die Lösung: man muss an den URL immer ein 

```
?flash=off
```

 hängen. So habe ich mir fix ein Skript geschrieben, dass an den URL der ZDF Mediathek immer diesen "Suffix" anhängt.


```
#! /bin/bash
echo $1
case $1 in
*www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/*) url=$1"?flash=off";;
*) url="$1";;
esac
firefox $url
exit
```

Dieses Skript habe ich unter dem Namen _firefox_zdfmedia.sh_ in /usr/bin gespeichert. Dann habe ich noch in den Akregator Einstellungen (Einstellungen > Akregator einrichten) unter dem Reiter Browser die Einstellung _Verhalten bei linker Maustaste_ auf "In externem Browser öffnen" und die Einstellungg _Diesen Befehl benutzen_ auf 

```
firefox_zdfmedia.sh %u
```

 gesetzt. Wenn man jetzt noch ein Firefox PlugIn wie "mpayer PlugIn" hat, kann man die Videos ganz komfortabel im Browser anschauen.
Wenn man jetzt auf einen Link der ZDF Mediathek klickt öffnet sich Firefox und zeigt diese Seite ohne Flash, ist der Link nicht von der ZDF Mediathek, zeigt Firefox sie normal an. Das ist, wie gesagt, nur ein Workaround und nicht die optimale Lösung.

----------


## roadracer

Inzwischen nutze ich jetzt statt dem mplayer-plugin VLC, das Bash-Skript sieht dann so aus:


```
#! /bin/bash
url=$1
case $url in
*http://wstreaming.zdf.de/zdf/*) vlc $url;;
*) firefox $url;;
esac
exit
```

Der Code lässt sich natürlich ganz einfach erweitern und auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse anpassen.
Das ist jetzt auch fast die optimale Lösung, sagen wir 0.99patch16b9

----------

